# Sound system wires



## Dunvi (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a 1997 Sony HCD-GR8 3 CD sound system here. I'm trying to get it working so that we can use it - three of the four speakers are attached and working. The last one has no wires with it - can I just buy insulated wire like the stuff used and attach it? Is there anything I should keep in mind when choosing and attaching the wire?

Also, I found a wire that has a 3.5mm plug on one end, and pair of plugs, one white and one yellow, that fit into the input jacks on the back. Can I use this wire to hook up a computer or mp3 player and play through that? The colors on the back of the system are white and red - do the yellow and red match?

Thanks.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

as to colors, I would assume so. 

For wires, what kind of terminals does it have? Banana jack, RCA, spring terminals, 5-in-1 terminals, spades, or ???


----------



## Dunvi (Oct 15, 2008)

Not sure what they're called - they have a little spring lever thing, which you stick a stripped portion of the wire into, and then let it go and it closes around it. There's pair of them, one black and one red, on both the system and the speaker, which I am pretty sure connect to their respective colors.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

that's a spring terminal. You can typically use from 18 to 22 gauge wire in the small ones and 14-20 gauge in the large ones


----------



## Dunvi (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

